# Pride farm



## Mikeymutt (Jan 17, 2015)

Got a message of urban myth asking if I wanted to go to do a little exploring with him..so I agreed and it was good to meet him after all this while.we went and done a days exploring.we went to this farmhouse.a large house in the middle of nowhere.it was empty rooms but it was a beautiful place.


----------



## URBANMYTH (Jan 17, 2015)

Wicked shots mate nice little report. all in all a good day out keep up the good work!!!!!


----------



## SxRetired (Jan 17, 2015)

Is there any reason why the farmhouse building was vacated and left to decay?

The roof looks intact, but the walls are obviously damp. Such a shame that land owners leave such lovely buildings that a relatively small investment would transform this place.

A nice country retreat for Derelict Places members to meet up.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jan 18, 2015)

nice little find this. Great photos as always


----------



## The Wombat (Jan 18, 2015)

I like locations like this
spot on photos, I'm always impressed with your photography


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 18, 2015)

Wonderful building,I wonder how far the newspapers date back?Great photos.


----------



## LittleOz (Jan 18, 2015)

That looks a nice relaxed wander with some interesting bits left. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jan 18, 2015)

That is beautiful! 
Lovely shots too


----------



## brickworx (Jan 18, 2015)

Good set, for an empty place you made it interesting...


----------



## smiler (Jan 18, 2015)

Lovely, I really enjoyed it, Thanks.


----------



## igotanotion (Jan 19, 2015)

Cool pics bro! Awesome place.


----------



## Arcaned (Jan 19, 2015)

Great quality photos! I think the main thing to appreciate is that the place has not been vandalised. Iv yet to find somewhere that hasn't been demolished, vandalised or used as a fly tipping point.


----------



## Cachewoo (Jan 19, 2015)

What a beautiful building. Nice find and photo's


----------



## Doodle (Jan 19, 2015)

As Arcaned said, nice to see somewhere still intact and untouched, nice one!


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 20, 2015)

What a beautiful find. Spot on with the pin sharp shots as always! 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 20, 2015)

What a beautiful find. Spot on with the pin sharp shots as always! 
Thanks for sharing


----------

